# [SOLVED] PC restarts all the time..



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

hello..
my pc specs are :Motherboard:MSI MS-7236, Processor Intel(R) Pentium(R) D 940,CPU 3,2GHz RAMDR2 2048MBytes frequency 266.0Mhz Graphics:Nvidia GeForce 7300GS 
The problem i have is that my pc keeps on rebooting by itself randomly even if i dont use it at all .It has rebooted while in: safe mode, bios!!,ubundu ,vista.
There is no heat problem my temperature is between 44-58 celcius.I've tried disabling the automatically restart from startup and recovery and by hitting f8 before pc starts but still the pc restarts without showing bsod.ive swapped several types of ram(2 diferent 512 1x1gb 1x2gb one at a time in each slot) but nothing different happend.the problem started by a virus from an email.i managed to format and install vista the 6th time because pc restarted during the instalation. and now i have a pc which restarts randomly.Each time i try to use memtest it restarts aftes some time before it finishes.i ve even tied to remove the start and reset buttons but it still restarts.help needed...


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

sometimes i also get bsod irql_not_less_or_equal error..after it restarts..can anyone help me?...


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

You might have a problem with your power supply. What is the make and model of your power supply?


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

My psu is a q-tec model atx 350


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

i've already done that..still it restarts..it even restart when pc is idle or in safe more or in bios..so ...attached are some minidumps i got during this days..hope it helps


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

I would upgrade that PSU. I have never heard of q-tec and 350 is probably very taxed if not overloaded by your system.

Do you have someone that has another power supply you can borrow to test with?


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

i am trying to find a friends psu to try it on.ive open mine today and cleaned it up..any other ideas apart from the psu?


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

Until you confirm that the computer still randomly reboots on a known good CPU of 500w or more I would not put much effort into further troubleshooting.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

hi replace the psu before you have to spend even more replacing other damaged components,this is a real possibiltiy and as FreeNerd says a minimum 500w


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

The bugcheck = *0xa* = kernel mode app attempted to access pageable memory or bad memory; probable cause = alcxwdm.sys = Realtek audio drivers - 

```
ALCXWDM.SYS  Wed Oct 26 01:08:24[COLOR=Red] 2005 [/COLOR](435F3978)
```
You cannot run Vista SP2 with drivers that pre-date Vista itself.

Update ALL device drivers. NVIDIA - 

```
nvlddmkm.sys Thu Oct 12 09:10:18 2006 (452E68EA)
```
`

While all of this is nice to know and will help you in the near future, out-dated drivers do not explain why memtest86+ crashes. There is hardware failure here, so please listed to the advice given by our hardware experts.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

thank you all for your help,i will put my post in the hardware experts..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

hi if you follow the advise given by jcgriff and replace the driver he mentioned with the latest driver it should be available from your pc makers support website this should help settle that issue,and please get a new power supply


----------



## papasian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

i ve updated all the drivers 2 days ago..yestarday it rebooted 2 times in the morning and after that it hasnt yet restarted... i dont know why..something caused the pc tou be instable ..now i belive its solved until the next time ..any way consider this solved..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PC restarts all the time..*

Hi -

Thank you for letting us know the [outcome].

jcgriff2

.


----------

